# Complete Australian stock list with prices



## gyrocaptain (8 May 2012)

hey,

does anyone know where i can get a complete list of all australian stocks including prices?

thanks, gyro


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

gyrocaptain said:


> hey,
> 
> does anyone know where i can get a complete list of all australian stocks including prices?
> 
> thanks, gyro




Well you are going to need some kind of software to download the data into, do you have excel at least?

CanOz


----------



## gyrocaptain (8 May 2012)

yes, surely do


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 May 2012)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/listedCompanies.do

Download prices separately.


----------



## gyrocaptain (8 May 2012)

thanks, but it's gonna take forever to get each stock price. are prices for all stocks available in a single file?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 May 2012)

No, that's generally what you pay a data vendor for.

If you EOD data for free, try cooltrader.com.au for next day download.


----------



## gyrocaptain (8 May 2012)

okays, thanks


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

I get it from Yahoo Finance. Just build a program to fetch them and feed them into your program however it wants.


----------



## skc (8 May 2012)

Have you guys heard of this thing called google 

http://afr.com/share_tables/;jsessionid=E0C6C1ADC5D4C1C01EF6D87A47367173

Two files under Industrials and Mining and Oil. All 2200 odd shares are in there.


----------



## tech/a (8 May 2012)

skc said:


> Have you guys heard of this thing called google
> 
> http://afr.com/share_tables/;jsessionid=E0C6C1ADC5D4C1C01EF6D87A47367173
> 
> Two files under Industrials and Mining and Oil. All 2200 odd shares are in there.




Google---eh??

Ill have to look into that.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> I get it from Yahoo Finance. Just build a program to fetch them and feed them into your program however it wants.




Yeah, that's what i was getting to, not the best quality data but it should do for most if your not too serous about trading systems based on that data.

CanOz


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> Yeah, that's what i was getting to, not the best quality data but it should do for most if your not too serous about trading systems based on that data.
> 
> CanOz




Not the best quality? Hows that


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Not the best quality? Hows that




There is no easy way to keep the database clean SCM, its just raw data that does not allow for de-listed securities, adjusting historical prices for the effect of stock splits, de-mergers etc., accounting for name or symbol changes.

I wouldn't use it testing a system i planned on trading with real moola, but hey, that's just me.

CanOz


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> There is no easy way to keep the database clean SCM, its just raw data that does not allow for de-listed securities, adjusting historical prices for the effect of stock splits, de-mergers etc., accounting for name or symbol changes.
> 
> I wouldn't use it testing a system i planned on trading with real moola, but hey, that's just me.




That is indeed a problem, and I was actually wondering if it's possible to get the information on splits and consolidations elsewhere.

Is there no way to get the full data without paying?


----------



## sinner (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> That is indeed a problem, and I was actually wondering if it's possible to get the information on splits and consolidations elsewhere.
> 
> Is there no way to get the full data without paying?




I'm a little confused as to how come a gun trader like yourself who is always telling everyone how they should be making easy money from trading can't/won't pay $30 a month for premium data.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

sinner said:


> I'm a little confused as to how come a gun trader like yourself who is always telling everyone how they should be making easy money from trading can't/won't pay $30 a month for premium data.




You miss the point; it is not a financial matter but an ideological matter. Why should I have to pay for something which is available publicly for free? I'm just amazed that it's not really available anywhere in any sort of organised way - almost like some sort of a conspiracy. Surely this can't be the case?

Using your logic, one could say, well who cares if you have to pay 45c to the dollar in tax if you make let's say a million dollars....well obviously it matters.


The other issue I have is that a lot of these premium services do not offer data going back very far.

Now, what do you suggest for $30/m?


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> You miss the point; it is not a financial matter but an ideological matter. Why should I have to pay for something which is available publicly for free? I'm just amazed that it's not really available anywhere in any sort of organised way - almost like some sort of a conspiracy. Surely this can't be the case?
> 
> Using your logic, one could say, well who cares if you have to pay 45c to the dollar in tax if you make let's say a million dollars....well obviously it matters.
> 
> ...




You wait...

To me, the whole futures market is designed to be illogical and confusing...the Agricultural's are ridiculous...You ain't seen nothing yet. You wait until you start using several different data suppliers with different symbols for the same instrument! If it were easy everyone would want to do it!

Personally i use Premium Data for EOD.

I have not had one issue with their data and their service is excellent.

CanOz


----------



## sinner (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> You miss the point; it is not a financial matter but an ideological matter. Why should I have to pay for something which is available publicly for free?




Why doesn't a plumber just use a stick he picked up off the ground to poke into drains? Why don't chefs cook their food using plastic knife and fork over a lamp? Data is hugely important for technical traders. 



> Using your logic, one could say, well who cares if you have to pay 45c to the dollar in tax if you make let's say a million dollars....well obviously it matters.




Errrrrrrrr 

You think my "logic" reckons that 45% tax rate is the same as $30 a month? Right. Maybe if your total net income is under $70.

...

actually, that explains a lot. However, please don't get your logic, mixed up with my logic.



> The other issue I have is that a lot of these premium services do not offer data going back very far.
> 
> Now, what do you suggest for $30/m?




so much lulz.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> Personally i use Premium Data for EOD.
> 
> I have not had one issue with their data and their service is excellent.




Thanks buddy.



sinner said:


> Why doesn't a plumber just use a stick he picked up off the ground to poke into drains? Why don't chefs cook their food using plastic knife and fork over a lamp? Data is hugely important for technical traders.




Yes - but it's the exact same data, it's just not compiled by the providers for some strange reason. Take ASX for instance. Why don't they have a public record of the data for every stock ever listed for all dates ever? I just don't understand.



sinner said:


> You think my "logic" reckons that 45% tax rate is the same as $30 a month? Right. Maybe if your total net income is under $70.




Again - the amount of money is irrelevant - it's the principle. You seem incapable of understanding that.


----------



## skyQuake (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Take ASX for instance. Why don't they have a public record of the data for every stock ever listed for all dates ever? I just don't understand.




Because they can make money selling it $$$

Also if you want historical data, you'd usually have to get that separately from live data feeds.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

skyQuake said:


> Also if you want historical data, you'd usually have to get that separately from live data feeds.




That certainly sucks testicles. Where is a good place to get historical data adjusted for all the stuff?


----------



## Ves (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> You miss the point; it is not a financial matter but an ideological matter. Why should I have to pay for something which is available publicly for free? I'm just amazed that it's not really available anywhere in any sort of organised way - almost like some sort of a conspiracy. Surely this can't be the case?
> 
> Using your logic, one could say, well who cares if you have to pay 45c to the dollar in tax if you make let's say a million dollars....well obviously it matters.
> 
> ...




Why don't you just make your own website and share the data with us free of charge, then?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

Ves said:


> Why don't you just make your own website and share the data with us free of charge, then?




There's no point because Yahoo already does it.

My main problem is historical data - especially going back before the year 2000.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> My main problem is historical data - especially going back before the year 2000.




Did you check out the site i gave you yet?


----------



## Starcraftmazter (8 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> Did you check out the site i gave you yet?




Yes, it does look good. My only complaint is that the DAX, FTSE and CAC are not all listed companies but only the top ones in the indexes. But since they include them for free I can't really complain I suppose.

Do they also provide information on capital raisings?


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Yes, it does look good. My only complaint is that the DAX, FTSE and CAC are not all listed companies but only the top ones in the indexes. But since they include them for free I can't really complain I suppose.
> 
> Do they also provide information on capital raisings?




They only provide price data, no fundamental info that I'm aware of.

CanOz


----------



## Julia (8 May 2012)

sinner said:


> I'm a little confused as to how come a gun trader like yourself who is always telling everyone how they should be making easy money from trading can't/won't pay $30 a month for premium data.







Starcraftmazter said:


> Using your logic, one could say, well who cares if you have to pay 45c to the dollar in tax if you make let's say a million dollars....well obviously it matters.



Completely illogical comparison.


----------



## maffu (30 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> That certainly sucks testicles. Where is a good place to get historical data adjusted for all the stuff?




From the property thread I think you are a uni student or recent grad, if thats the case your uni library should have database access to a few providers of financial data.

Probably not live data, but sites like FinAnalysis will have historical data for all firms, both share prices and accounting data.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (30 May 2012)

maffu said:


> From the property thread I think you are a uni student or recent grad, if thats the case your uni library should have database access to a few providers of financial data.
> 
> Probably not live data, but sites like FinAnalysis will have historical data for all firms, both share prices and accounting data.




Unfortunately I finished uni over a year ago


----------

